# Anyone take Misoprostol /Cytotec after D&C?



## Round2

Had my 2nd D&C in 6 months 2 weeks ago. Last time I bled and bled and bled for a good 7 weeks. Then for months after that I had clots in my uterus. It looks like this time I'm having a similar experience. Two weeks on an I'm still bleeding and passing clots. My doc suggested I take Cyctotec to 'clean things out'. Just wondering what you girls think? My biggest worry is that I'll bleed even more. Or that taking this will delay my cycle from returning. If I take this, do I have to wait another two weeks before I can BD or have a bath? I should have asked the doc all these questions, but my mind went blank.

Thanks for your help ladies!!


----------



## Round2

Hmmmm....maybe the drug is called something else for most people. It's the drug they use for 'medical management'. 

I asked the pharmacist last night and he didn't have much to add. He just thought because it was low dosage, that it would just make me cramp a little.

The bleeding has slowed today, still passing a few clots here and there, but not constant. I might wait a few days before taking anything.


----------



## grandbleu

I had a natural M/C but the ER OBGYN gave me a prescription for methergine which she said was going to make sure everything was out after the major pain/bleeding/clot was finished. It did make me feel crampy and I bled but nothing more then about a normal period...medium for two days then light and then nothing...everything stopped after 5 days completely.

I have to say I didn't like the crampy feeling (like a low dull pain...not like labor pains so don't worry about that) but I took some Ibuprofen to mask it so that was OK.

After those 5 days I got a scan and my uterus was back to normal size and nothing was left (tissue) so I assume the drug helped me make sure everything was clean.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Round2

Thanks for the response Grandblue....do you mind me asking, how much did you take and for how long.

My prescription says to take one pill every four hours as needed. I'm trying to get a hold of my doc, because I'm really not sure how long to take it for.


----------



## grandbleu

The drug was:
Methergine 0.2 mg, 12 pills - 4 taken per day (so every 6 hours) - and I took them for a total of 3 days. It's not the same drug that your doctor is suggesting but it has the same effect so I assume they are in the same family of drugs but you could always ask your doctor. 

PS. Also couldn't BD and take a bath for 2 weeks either after this. Sorry.


----------



## Round2

Ya, it's definately a different drug, but it seems to do similar things.

Ughh....the BDing I can live without but I'm dying to have a hot bath and glass of wine. Maybe I'll give it a couple more days to see if the bleeding stops on it's own.

Stupid body!! Why can't it just do what it's suppose to!!


----------



## grandbleu

Don't get down on yourself and yes me too...I would have loved a bath but you can still have some alcohol. I had some wine...I don't think that was a problem. A long hot shower and a cozy bathrobe after could do the trick until you get to take a bath.

I don't know if my body would have naturally gotten rid of everything since I was given the drug the day of my miscarriage (the major part was over and I took the drug when it was done). However I was happy to take the drug to make sure that everything was out. 

Also hon I never said but I'm so sorry for your 2 losses :hugs:.


----------



## Round2

Sorry for your loss too. What a crap year it's been. Thank god it's almost over!!! Next year will be better.


----------

